# Teacher-on-Call



## olicica77

Can anyone help me in translating the "Teacher-on-Call"?


----------



## olicica77

The sentence: The Vancouver School Board does not recognize Teacher on Call experience with other districts.


----------



## jazyk

Mi se pare că este vorba de profesor suplinitor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Substitute_teacher


----------



## farscape

Teacher on call - un profesor suplinitor pe termen scurt (în principiu)  spre deosebire de un substitute teacher propriu zis care are şi  contracte pe termen lung, de exemplu să înlociască o profesoară în  concediu de maternitate.

Pentru mai multe informaţii citeşte aici (pagină de pe situl profesorilor din BC).

Later,


----------

